# Cayenne nearing 13



## scgrits (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello, I hardly ever post on here. I have a senior, Cayenne, that gave us a scare this week with low mobility and lack of appetite. We love our furbabies. Watching them get old hurts and reminds me of our own mortality. Her birthday is in August. Her littermate,Saluda, crossed the Rainbow Bridge back in February of suspected hemangiosarcoma. (She is in one photo on the floor near some sneakers) Today we went to the vet for a nail trim and a check up to soothe the human soul. So far she seems OK, overweight, and achy bones. Blood was taken and results to be known Monday. She could have a thyroid issue as she has struggled with weight. Cayenne is the nanny dog. If you sneeze she checks on you; if you cry she snuggles with you; if you get excited and happy she perks up and when younger would dance a bit. She has accepted moving across country, 2 kittens now cats, a new puppy, and all the chaos of life.She loves a yellow tennis ball! I hope she's with us a good while longer. She seems a bit better today.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

My old girl was almost 15. We had a great orthopedic bed and kept her weight down. Short daily walks would be good for her and maybe a light diet if recommended by your vet. 
I once asked aboutCBD oil and while my vet was not opposed to it, he said he had no experience in dosing it. He was ok with it a d said if we could consult with a vet experienced with it, he thought she would be fine.
Since we did t know of any he started her on a high dose of chondroitin and glucosamine supplements in addition to her food. The dose is high for 4 weeks and then you cut back a bit. We never cut back and we did see some improvement.


----------



## scgrits (Apr 19, 2016)

Dunmar said:


> My old girl was almost 15. We had a great orthopedic bed and kept her weight down. Short daily walks would be good for her and maybe a light diet if recommended by your vet.
> I once asked aboutCBD oil and while my vet was not opposed to it, he said he had no experience in dosing it. He was ok with it a d said if we could consult with a vet experienced with it, he thought she would be fine.
> Since we did t know of any he started her on a high dose of chondroitin and glucosamine supplements in addition to her food. The dose is high for 4 weeks and then you cut back a bit. We never cut back and we did see some improvement.


Thank you for the suggestions. I asked about CBD today as my vet has it. I found it to be a bit pricey and we have her on Meloxacam which helps her arthritis. We've gotten beds but she seems to prefer the floor. We may try again and hope the 3 yo gr doesn't chew it up! She is a sweet soul. We just don't want her to suffer from something we didn't know about like her sister.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I personally tale meloxicam and I don't find it helpful for all day. Hopefully it works better for her. It is known for stomach problems and that could be causing some of her eating problems. 

My old girl was put on previcox. It worked amazing but it ran about 85$ a month. Actually more but we got a 15$ rebate from the company. It was worth the money in the end as it kept her comfortable for a couple years. 
At 13 you will just know when the time is. When you see suffering or no quality. 
It was the hardest thing I ever had to do


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cayenne is beautiful, hope the test results will provide answers. 
She sounds like a very special girl. 

Sorry for your loss of Saluda.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I hope that the test results come back great, she is such a lovely girl!


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

Cayenne is such a wonderful dog. Please let us know how she is doing. 13 is about the time when we see the aging, the slowing down. Is she still interested in her favorite things? Special treats? Friends who come to visit? Please don't start worrying until you have all the information. The progress is veterinarian medicine is amazing.


----------



## scgrits (Apr 19, 2016)

I totally forgot to update. Cayenne had cancer in her lungs that had spread. We helped her across the rainbow bridge June 13th. She is greatly missed by us and our 3 year old golden, Jess. Jess will hopefully be a big sister soon as we had already had our names in to get a puppy. We had hoped Cayenne would be a great auntie to help train. Lulu and Cayenne are together, healed, and at peace.


----------

